
Maxwell’s Unification Revolution - signa11
https://medium.com/starts-with-a-bang/maxwell-s-unification-revolution-849d47da7fe
======
lordnacho
The 4 equations in the modern form are a wonderful compaction which summarise
a whole bunch of different observations:

\- How the magnetic field is related to the electric. You can make a magnet
with a battery and a coil. \- Why there's no "magnetic charge" like there's an
electric charge. Why the field lines you see in diagrams always form loops. \-
How an electric engine works \- Why your mobile phone signal drops when you're
in a (metal) elevator \- How an induction hob works

Etc.

~~~
jacobolus
It’s even better expressed in Geometric Algebra, where Maxwell’s equations
become just one single equation: ∇F=J

See e.g.
[http://ar.newsmth.net/att/26bc57c5677573/imag_numbs.pdf](http://ar.newsmth.net/att/26bc57c5677573/imag_numbs.pdf)
[http://www.av8n.com/physics/maxwell-
ga.htm](http://www.av8n.com/physics/maxwell-ga.htm)
[http://physics.wooster.edu/Lindner/Texts/Electromagnetism.pd...](http://physics.wooster.edu/Lindner/Texts/Electromagnetism.pdf)
[https://fenix.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/downloadFile/3779571248368/...](https://fenix.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/downloadFile/3779571248368/Hestenes_03_b.pdf)

~~~
vanderZwan
First link is "forbidden" \- probably requires a university network.

Anyway, thanks for the links! I once tried studying physics and got stuck
fairly early on, but I always had an easier time grokking geometry than the
other forms of mathematics. I'll try out that second-to-last link, I'm sure
it's very tricky and advanced, but maybe it will "click" more than the other
mathematics I've encountered.

~~~
hgh
You might have come across them before, but the Feynman Lectures are a
wonderful tour of undergrad-level physics, which combines the math with
intuitive narratives. And it's now online:
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

~~~
vanderZwan
Totally forgot about those, thanks for the reminder

